# Sog spacing



## Dan Halen (Sep 15, 2009)

I've been doing a lot of research on Sog growing, and I can't seem to find the right spacing of plants for maximum yield. 

I've read 1 plant per foot but that just seems like a massive waste of space, especially when my understanding of the Sog method is to have as many plants as you can in a small area for max yield. 

The other extreme I've heard is 9 plants per foot, but that sounds like way too many plants for that small an area. 

Right now I think 4 plants might be best, but I think that is probably wrong too.


So I was wondering how many plants could be placed in a foot for the best results? 

All other factors, (light, water, nutes, ect.), would depend on the number of plants per foot. 

Can anyone help me out on this? 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## KP2 (Sep 15, 2009)

i do 8'' center to center, veg to 12'' and flower.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Sep 15, 2009)

theres variables to take into consideration. what medium are you using, what method? the 1 per foot thing prolly has a week or 2 of veg and the 9 per deal is prolly zero veg clones.

i tried cramming 50 clones with a week of veg into a 4x4 E&F tray and lost close to a dozen to overcrowding.


----------



## Dan Halen (Sep 15, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> theres variables to take into consideration. what medium are you using, what method? the 1 per foot thing prolly has a week or 2 of veg and the 9 per deal is prolly zero veg clones.
> 
> i tried cramming 50 clones with a week of veg into a 4x4 E&F tray and lost close to a dozen to overcrowding.


Well it would be grown in soil, but everything else would depend on the space. I'm just trying to weigh my options right now, so there still are a lot of unknown variables in this situation. But thanks for the help.


----------



## Anonononymous (Sep 15, 2009)

9 per M^2 is the standard in my area.

EDIT: Soil grown, not hydro.


----------



## bushmang (Sep 15, 2009)

i put 25 to 30 cm space in between the plants measuring from stem to stem not pot to pot. this is what soma recommends and i must say it works out nice i put 18 per m2 which i believe is the standard for sog. if i have an additional week to 10 days to veg i uncle ben them and they really fill the space out nice with colas pocking out every where.


----------



## Dan Halen (Sep 22, 2009)

bushmang said:


> i put 25 to 30 cm space in between the plants measuring from stem to stem not pot to pot. this is what soma recommends and i must say it works out nice i put 18 per m2 which i believe is the standard for sog. if i have an additional week to 10 days to veg i uncle ben them and they really fill the space out nice with colas pocking out every where.


Damn man, that sounds awesome! Thanks for the advice.


----------

